# feb. 22-23 sale petco



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i was at petco today. i saw a flyer stating that there will be a sale on feb. 22-23. this sale is 1/2 off all fish and plants. i assume that this is nationwide. you will have to check your nearest petco for verification. this will give plenty of time for those of you taking advantage of the $1/gallon sale, enough time to cycle and plan your new tanks. i wonder if this would cover special orders? i need about 10-15 anubias plants.


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

When is the dollar per gallon sale?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it is running now until jan.25th. it is on tetra tanks,10-55 gallon size.plain tanks,not the kits.


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

COOL!!!!! I'm going to have to stock up…. Don't tell my parents...


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Woot! Thanks for the info! I'll have to go and check out my Petco and make sure its doing the sale. Im planning on getting a 10g and dividing it. It will be nice to be able to buy whichever bettas I want then. I always seem to pick the highest priced ones at the store.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i did not see any exclusions listed, so hopefully it includes bettas.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

It better if it says all fish. I'll have to look closely at the flyer. If it doesnt say it excludes them and then they try to when I buy them... I will not be a happy camper. I'll have to bring my secret weapon along. My father can be rather grumpy and raise a fuss about things like that and tend to have them go his way. My 5' 3'' 23 year old self just isnt intimidating enough. lol


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the info! I was planning to buy some new live plants soon! This sale would be at the perfect time.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

petco.com/amazingaquaticsevent for more details. freshwater fish and plants 50% off,saltwater fish 25% off. aquaeon 10 gallon kit $34.99,aquaeon 16 gallon bowfront $69.99. saturday feb.22 and sunday feb.23.


----------



## Aennedry (Dec 21, 2013)

I asked my sister who works there, bettas are included.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

shoot, I wish I could go for the sale but I have to work all that weekend, AND I missed the $1 for a gal sale. any other ones coming up that I should know about?


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Also, apparently Petsmart is running a promotion under the same name as well plus a contest. Take a picture of your tank, and send it to them through Instagram or Twitter and you'll be entered for a chance to win a $400 shopping thing.

It's a shame my Petco is terrible with plants otherwise I'd go buy some during the sale... but oh, if it's meds and Prime, hmm. Maybe I should drop by on Feb 22nd then.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

BlueLacee said:


> shoot, I wish I could go for the sale but I have to work all that weekend, AND I missed the $1 for a gal sale. any other ones coming up that I should know about?


they do the $1/gallon sale 3-4 times a year.will keep you posted.if you are a card member and sign up to their website they have sales all of the time on their online stuff.they will email you non-stop. they also snail mail you coupons.


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

Petsmart has a sale all month, every fish is on sale. I wish I had a petco near me to take advantage of the dollar per gallon sale.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just got a job there and start in a week. If anyone is wondering about sales, friend me and i'll keep you posted!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Weaver said:


> Also, apparently Petsmart is running a promotion under the same name as well plus a contest. Take a picture of your tank, and send it to them through Instagram or Twitter and you'll be entered for a chance to win a $400 shopping thing.
> 
> It's a shame my Petco is terrible with plants otherwise I'd go buy some during the sale... but oh, if it's meds and Prime, hmm. Maybe I should drop by on Feb 22nd then.


It's rare to find a PetCo that's good with plants, but the packaged plants (name brand stuff like Top Fin) are fine. I know I'll be snapping up a bunch!


----------



## Exquisite (Jan 27, 2014)

Ugh, this will make me buy more fish!


----------



## Alyssum (Jan 26, 2014)

Good to know. I might just get my cories from there instead, since Petsmart has not had any albino cories in stock for a month. They were having a sale on them for a $1, but there is some issue with the breeder, so that deal will go to waste. :roll: The deal would end on March 2nd I believe, and I have a hard time believing they will have bred more cories by then.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i hope the petco sale includes tube plants.i have seen nothing that says it does not.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

just got back from the sale. tube plants are included.there was not much for stock at the mankato petco.this has to do with shipping in the nasty weather we have been having.they only had about 1/2 of the plant tank stocked and about 20 bettas there.i picked up a moss ball,1 pennywort, 3 anubias from the tank and 5 tube anubias.and it looks like i got a couple of bolbitis leaves that were thrown in the mix.hope no one else in mankato wanted any anubias. i bought all but 2 plants,and they did not look that great.i was there when the store opened at 9am.the lady behind me wanted my moss ball,as it was the only one in the store and some anubias and was complaining that i got all of the nice ones.the sales guy explained that i was there first,but this only made her even angrier.then she said that there had to be a limit,so everyone would get some.kinda felt bad for her,but not bad enough to part with the plants i had been waiting all month for.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

can you get these sale updates through email? if so, I need to sign up


----------



## JessiesGill (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. You can join PetCo Pals rewards and give them your email. Their list sends emails every week.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

That wouldnt make any sense... lol the store would lose money that way. Good for you!


----------

